# Iron works, Birmingham



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

Does anyone use in works in the kings norton area of brum???

If so how much is it and is it a good place to start out??

Cheers


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> Does anyone use in works in the kings norton area of brum???
> 
> If so how much is it and is it a good place to start out??
> 
> Cheers


Yes I do

and

Yes it is

£27 per month peak

£24 off peak

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Im gonna join so I can see you squat :lol:


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

i hope your refering to jem mate lol

cheers peeps

just kinda gettin into it and member of a health club at the mo so looking for sumthing a bit more focused


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> i hope your refering to jem mate lol
> 
> cheers peeps
> 
> just kinda gettin into it and member of a health club at the mo so looking for sumthing a bit more focused


No you've scored 

Bent as a nine bob note that one :lol:

BBing gym and friendly -so if that's what you need then go for it :thumbup1: I'll see you about


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Best gym I've trained at. Do it!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Callofthewild said:


> Im gonna join so I can see you squat :lol:


Jem's squatting epic fail was particularly memorable!! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Jem's squatting epic fail was particularly memorable!! :lol:


Feck off dazzle - why did albanian sam have to save me instead of you ....oh yeah - you were chinwagging :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LOL 

Actually your ar*e was in the way!!! FPMSL!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> LOL
> 
> Actually your ar*e was in the way!!! FPMSL!!!


and it's even bigger now :lol: :lol: :lol:

squatting = big ass :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

you sayin i shouldnt be askin daz fora spot then jem lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hehe loving this thread


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh PS TheHammer - check out Jem's thread, there's pics from Ironworks in there - look out for the rather large pro bodybuilder stood next to Jem!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> you sayin i shouldnt be askin daz fora spot then jem lol


definitely not - he's in bristol 

you been and trained there yet?



Callofthewild said:


> Right Im signing up!


 :whistling:  :whistling: I dont fail like that anymore :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Squats= big ass........i'm glad i don't squat:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Khaos said:


> Squats= big ass........i'm glad i don't squat:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :confused1: god help us all if you did ...with your bootie


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

flex ACE!!!!!!!

nah not yet.

my little girl goes to school with darrens lad jack but feel guilty about askin him question in the playground as i bet he gets enough questions when hes there. lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> flex ACE!!!!!!!
> 
> nah not yet.
> 
> my little girl goes to school with darrens lad jack but feel guilty about askin him question in the playground as i bet he gets enough questions when hes there. lol


 :lol: just a tad !! they queue up for him on a friday 

get yourself along - it's a family affair 

Mom

Dad

Daz and Katrina

To be fair - just ask him, he's good like that - anyway it's new business mate !


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

i know hes a well nice bloke just hate to bother him, even though he dont mind.

Katrinas loverly aswell.

think its a bit of a confidence thing with me just want to drop a bit of body fat first before i come up lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> i know hes a well nice bloke just hate to bother him, even though he dont mind.
> 
> Katrinas loverly aswell.
> 
> think its a bit of a confidence thing with me just want to drop a bit of body fat first before i come up lol


nah dont worry about that - loads of fat gits there too hun  just get in and get on with it - you wont regret it - betcha


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Im lookim to join a new gym how much is student membership?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

new jan prices are out - think it's £22 ..cheaper by direct debit too IIRC ...phone and ask - 0121 4586615


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

wow thats nice and cheap 

thanks


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Been going there on and off for more than ten years since I was 18. Always found everyone friendly and helpful, especially Bob and Darren. But stopped training there a couple of years ago because of this idiot who works there. Really rude, unnecessarily confrontational at times, I know of about 8 different guys who don't train there anymore because of him. Myself, I can't stand rude, unfriendly people especially because I make such an effort to be polite to everyone. I've never got into a confrontation with him myself only because I've chosen to ignore his little snide remarks, but I know people who've had stand-offs with him. Anyway, not worth going anymore when you come across such behaviour.

He must be bad for business, don't know why they don't get rid of him, although for all I know he may have a share in the business or is family.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

enthusiast1 said:


> Been going there on and off for more than ten years since I was 18. Always found everyone friendly and helpful, especially Bob and Darren. But stopped training there a couple of years ago because of this idiot who works there. Really rude, unnecessarily confrontational at times, I know of about 8 different guys who don't train there anymore because of him. Myself, I can't stand rude, unfriendly people especially because I make such an effort to be polite to everyone. I've never got into a confrontation with him myself only because I've chosen to ignore his little snide remarks, but I know people who've had stand-offs with him. Anyway, not worth going anymore when you come across such behaviour.
> 
> He must be bad for business, don't know why they don't get rid of him, although for all I know he may have a share in the business or is family.


Where do you train now mate?


----------



## enthusiast1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Afghan said:


> Where do you train now mate?


I don't meant to be rude but I would rather not say on the public forum mate, only because I want my blog that I have on here to remain anonymous. Don't mind telling you over PM, especially if you need advice on which gyms to use in Brum since I've trained in quite a few over the years.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome gym!!!!!

Just dont look at any of the big guys the wrong way!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I trained there for a couple of months recently when I was working in the area. It's a very good and very well equipped hardcore gym. There are a lot of impressive physiques and it gets quite busy from 5pm onwards but there's so much equipment it's not an issue. Parking can be a bit of a nightmare and I thought the cardio machines were a little outdated but other than that it's all good. I was paying £5 on the door per session.

I also trained at Temple Gym which was good too but Ironworks was definitely better.


----------

